# Tactical LS360



## waloshin (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks like an overpriced light to me. What are your thoughts? I read a story that mentioned that the light was made off of the Canadian Forces tactical light. It also mentioned that it was bright enough to blind a bear. Seems gimmicky....


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jan 25, 2016)

Lol!

First there was the G700, then the X800, and now this.

All of them are the same light. It's a complete scam. Extremely dim and definitely NOT what the military uses.

These are actually quite cheaply made zoomable flashlights. You can buy the same light without the label on it for around $5 on Ebay.


----------



## waloshin (Jan 25, 2016)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Lol!
> 
> First there was the G700, then the X800, and now this.
> 
> ...



Not surprised though surprised by the huge markup!

Though out if curiosity what does the Canadian military use for flash lights?


----------

